# Windows Home Server, Problems with Disks



## tyrrelld (Mar 31, 2009)

Folks,

I need your help with a problem I am having, I have a Dell Dimension 4600 that I turned into a Home Server. I have added some WD Green SAS Disks, Now these can run off the mother board. I am getting errors on the disks ( Bad sectors ) so on. On a different site I was told it was to do with the WD drives. I was going to upgrade the server with a Valuation Version of Windows Home Server Vale. The problem is my server is only a 32 Bit system and Vale use's 64 Bit. Is there anyway around this. I also bought a SAS controller card but for some reason the server does not recognise it.

Any ideas please.


----------



## designwebs (Jan 13, 2005)

I thought I read somewehere that you could not use these drives. Do a google on them and see what you get.


----------

